# Throwing up after tylenol...



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't know what the deal is. He has been given tylenol plenty of times since infancy for teething only usually, and has been fine. The last two times we gave it, he threw up within 15 minutes. We later noticed it had been expired (and recently bought at the store, unbelievably) so we assumed that was why...and felt horrible. But, I bought a new bottle (still infant kind) and gave him some tonight because he wasn't sleeping for a couple hours and rubbing his face (two year molars coming) - and he fell asleep 20 minutes later only to sit up and vomit over and over again. I know he is not sick, he is classic with his teething symprtoms...what is the deal? ANyone ever heard of being allergic to tylenol or developing it after using fine, prior? Or maybe something in it, not the acetaminophen? He did not have much in his belly tonight, thats for sure, but I thought that was supposed to be ok with tylenol vs. motrin...


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Maybe the dye in the tylenol? Are you doing the grape or the cherry. I have noticed that my dd reacts to the cherry and not the grape and also motrin (dye-free) works well for her. Another side effect that I have noticed is that she sometimes gets crazed about 15 minutes after taking either and I think it has to be the sugar as she gets very little sugar in her diet.


----------



## mom2tatum (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah, ya know its only been grape that upset him. I bet thats it. he's had cherry and dye free before...


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Tylenol has the same effect on my son. I gave it to him twice and he threw up both times (it was the dye-free kind too). I give him Motrin for pain relief now.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Could he be vomiting for other reasons?

This is what I am thinking: Ds1 vomits with any fever. If I were to give him tylenol for pain or fever he might vomit immediately after the tylenol but due to the fever. This is just a thought.


----------

